# Sito di videogames dove vendere giochi



## Giangy (25 Giugno 2016)

Sto cercando un sito affidabile per vendere alcuni giochi per Xbox One di mio possesso, nella mia città purtroppo ci sono solo catene come Mediaworld, e Unieuro, più il Gamestop (dove ho già provato ma non ricavo niente). Ho provato con un sito online di nome Gameshock di Roma, ma e due giorni che ho mandato un e-mail per sapere la valutazione, ma nessuno risponde... sapete altri siti online che fanno ritiro di videogiochi usati?


----------



## Butcher (25 Giugno 2016)

Vendili privatamente su Subito.it o Ebay. Io acquisto e vendo lì, in entrambi i casi mi sono trovato benissimo.


----------



## Giangy (25 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vendili privatamente su Subito.it o Ebay. Io acquisto e vendo lì, in entrambi i casi mi sono trovato benissimo.



Sì sì infatti l'ho inseriti pure su Subito.it, stranamente il PES 2015 che ho c'è da un mese in vendita ma nessuno lo vuole, ho ricevuto un paio di interessanti per Forza Horizon 2 ma poi dopo che ho risposto non si sono fatti più sentire...


----------



## Butcher (25 Giugno 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Sì sì infatti l'ho inseriti pure su Subito.it, stranamente il PES 2015 che ho c'è da un mese in vendita ma nessuno lo vuole, ho ricevuto un paio di interessanti per Forza Horizon 2 ma poi dopo che ho risposto non si sono fatti più sentire...



PES ha meno mercato di fifa, poi è sempre del 2015, difficile che tu riesca a venderlo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Sì sì infatti l'ho inseriti pure su Subito.it, stranamente il PES 2015 che ho c'è da un mese in vendita ma nessuno lo vuole, ho ricevuto un paio di interessanti per Forza Horizon 2 ma poi dopo che ho risposto non si sono fatti più sentire...



E' normale, tanta gente fa perdere tempo. Poi dipende anche da quanto chiedi. Pes 2015 ormai vale proprio niente on line, è probabile che sia più alta la quotazione gamestop che dai privati. Se lo vendi a 10 euro è tanto. Per dirti, ora su amazon sta a 15 euro nuovo per xbox one...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2016)

Se ci vuoi ricavare qualcosa vendi privatamente, non vedo altra soluzione. Io in genere su FB ho pagine della mia zona di compra/vendi, li riesco sempre a piazzare le cose, ovviamente a prezzi consoni.


----------



## Giangy (27 Giugno 2016)

Comunque si ho provato anche Ebay, e Subito.it, sono mesi ma nulla... comunque Forza Horizon 2 sarebbe ancora un gioco attuale, e non superato, è a poco prezzo. Ho provato anche con alcuni amici, ma non interessa, certi hanno la PS4, e quelli che hanno l'Xbox One già lo hanno.


----------

